# High-end gaming rig needed, budget very flexible!



## ydalmia (May 4, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans:- Apart from using standard applications like MS office, I will be using the machine for games only. I am getting this rig just in time for Diablo 3, and will be playing that game a LOT. (I played D2 for years and years lol). Apart from that I am a big RPG fan, with recent favorites like Witcher 2, Dragon Age: Origins, Deus Ex HR, Mass Effect trilogy, Skyrim, Metro 2033. I will also play League of legends and Dota 2 on the machine from time to time.  I just expect the machine to run everthing I can throw at it for a couple of years, at ultra specs at a decent enough framerate.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans:- I guess I am willing to spend around a Lac. 

Edit: I think a Lac might not be enough for the rig I want lol. 

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans:-  No, stock will do just fine.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans:-Windows 7 x64 bit 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans:- 1tb will more than suffice.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans:- resolution will be 1080p, screen size around 27inch. I want something which can push a GTX 680/HD 7970 so basically the best or a very good one.
I dont care for the overpriced apple displays though, nor do i want/need the 3d capable ones. 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans:- I am using a gaming laptop, so I will basically need everything, including peripherals. The only thing I don't need is speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans:- As soon as possible.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans:- While I did build a couple of rigs myself years before, I would much prefer if a professional did the assembly. I can do it if needed though..

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans:-I live in Goa, and this is partly the problem. There aren't any suppliers here that I know of who sell such high end gear. Perhaps anyone on the forum can enlighten me about such a place? I don't mind buying online at all, just point me in the right direction, flipkart doesn't have most of the things I want. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans:I kinda want the rig to be finished by 15th May so I don't miss a second of jumping into D3 with my bros haha. It isn't an issue if it is a bit late than that though. Also, I would be really grateful if someone can tell me a good supplier of PC components in Goa or Bombay who has most of the stuff I want/need, someone who can maybe assemble the whole thing, install windows 7 on it and maybe even ship it to me in Goa! It is okay if the shipping part isnt possible, I can get that done myself.'

Edit:- I absolutely do want either the GTX 680 GPU and the new i7s to be in the rig though


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

The gaming Performance between Core I5 and core I7 is very negligible. So you can get best Performance by pairing a core I5 with a high end GFX card than a Core i7 with a med GFX card.


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|18000
*CPU Cooler*
|ZALMAN CNPS9900A CPU Cooler |3600
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z77-V PRO|17000
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3050
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX 680|34500
*SSD*
|Corsair Force Series 3 180GB x 2 [RAID 0 Stripping Mode]|30000
*HDD*
|WD Caviar Black Sata III 1TB x 2 [RAID 0 Stripping Mode]|14000
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200w Gold |16000
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|11500
*Monitor*
|Asus VK278Q Led Monitor|22000
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC BR1500VA + Battery Pack|12000
|
*Total*
|
*1,85,000.00*
If this looks affordable then add another GTX 680 & two more Asus VK278Q.

*Note:* Price references were taken from Flipkart, MDcomputers.in & primeabgb.com.

*Main highlights of the above Config : * 

1). You get an unlocked Processor, which can be Overclocked at moderate level using good Softwares & Extremely Clocked from BIOS, once you feel you need the extra juice. 

2). The Stock Cooler, which is bundled with intel processors are not good enough. That's why the after market cooler is suggested here. On top this cooler can really kick most the BIG AIR Coolers including Noctua NH D14, Thermalright Silver Arrow or even Prolimatech Megahalems. Might be little noisy under full loads, i.e 35dBa. But won't compromise with the Cooling Capacity.

3). The motherboard suggested here, comes with latest Intel Z77 Chipset & supports the latest third generation i7 & i5 processors & also backward compatible with 2nd Generation i7,i5 & i3. It features 4 DIMM slots supporting upto 32GB of DDR3. It bundles with PCIe 3.0 & also backward compatible, supporting Quad SLI & Quad Crossfire along with Lucid Virtu. *Comes with 3yrs of replacement warranty & a very much top notch Motherboard for the Price.*

4). As Gaming is your Priority, 8GB is more than sufficient atm & later another 8GB can also be added.

5). Zotac GTX 680 is the only GTX 680 model available currently in india. You can find it from MDComputers.in [Kolkatta].

6). A Budget of 1lac+ & No SSD, doesn't make sense actually. Here you have RAID 0, which is much & much faster than any Conventional Mechanical HDD or Single SSD.

7). Same goes the WD Black RAID 0. They are the performance monsters when paired in RAID 0.

8). All you can get here is a Corsair AX1200w Gold Rated Power Supply, which can also power most of your future upgrades like SLI & Crossfire.

9). All of the above hardware needs a well ventilated Housing, which will also help you for your future upgrades. In short the obvious answer is a *"FULL TOWER CABINET"*. Corsair Obsidian 800D is a beauty of both cooling & show off.

10). The overall config draws high amount of Power during full load & same way you need a Good Backup Power Source to keep them alive, during power cuts & shut down them safe. APC BR1500va along with a Spare Battery Pack, will be a real kicka$$ power source for the above config.


----------



## ydalmia (May 4, 2012)

Well the new i7-3770k is priced at 15.4k, seems like a good buy to me. 

Intel - Intel Core i7-3770K : Intel CPU : Intel - Intel Core i7-3770K Price/Deals in India - Compare India


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

So , for 1 lakh , here we go.
INTEL CORE I5 2500K @12K
ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE Z @13K
G SKILL RIPJAWS 8 GB @ 3K
WD CAVIAR 1 TB HDD @5K 
SEASONIC 1250W @17K
THERMALTAKE CHASER @ 13K
BENQ 27'' HD MONITOR @20K
HIS HD 7970 OR ASUS GTX 680 @ 35K AND 37K
RAZER ARCTOSA AND DEATH ADDER @ 5K
RAZER VEPSULA GAMING MOUSE PAD @ 1.7K
OCZ 240 GB VERTEX 3 SSD @ 20K
APC 1500VA UPS @ 10K
CORSAIR HYDRO H80 @6K

TOTAL @ 1.63 LAKH

If you are still not satisfied , Add another GTX 680 and the total will become 2 LAKH


----------



## ydalmia (May 4, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Do I really need an SSD? What kind of performance gains does it provide? Just faster boot/load times?
Also,


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 4, 2012)

INTEL CORE I5 2500K                            12K
ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE Z                     13K
WD Caviar Black Sata III 1TB            	 7k
Zotac GTX 680	                                 35k
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB (4 X 4 GB)      22k
(F3-19200CL11Q-16GBZHD)
Toughpower Grand 1050W 1050 Watts PSU 16k
Antec DF-35-AP Mid Tower Cabinet           8.5k
BENQ 27'' HD MONITOR                            20k
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD             9k
LG BH12LS38 Blu ray drive                        6k
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler x2                 1k

Total : 1.5 lakhs. Prices will be lower so this will work out to about 1.25~1.35 lakhs.

RAZER ARCTOSA AND DEATH ADDER @ 5K
RAZER VEPSULA GAMING MOUSE PAD @ 1.7K


----------



## RiGOD (May 4, 2012)

Spoiler






Sainatarajan said:


> So , for 1 lakh , here we go.
> INTEL CORE I5 2500K @12K
> ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE Z @13K
> G SKILL RIPJAWS 8 GB @ 3K
> ...






Stop suggesting configurations which are way outta OP's budget.



ydalmia said:


> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> 
> Ans:- I guess I am willing to spend around a Lac.
> 
> Edit: *I think a Lac might not be enough for the rig I want lol*.



Mention this properly. 1 Lakh? 2 Lakhs? Decide and edit the post accordingly. BTW for 1 Lakh you can put up a beastly rig for sure.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

For 1 LAKH , it will be beast .
For 2 LAKH , it will be monster.

@d3p 
ASUS GTX 680 is also available for the past one month.
Get it here.
Theitdepot - Asus Geforce GTX680 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphics Card (GTX680-2GD5)


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2012)

^ Have a look at the price also.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Ok . I agree. But where in india is md computers. Are they reliable

OP says that, a Lac might not be enough for
the rig I want lol. So it can be 1 LAKH or 2 LAKH.
So me and d3p and NoasArcAngel suggested best config . But OP has to mention the exact price range . And then we can give him the config for the price He wants . 
@d3p 
Where is the template for the configuration you are using.


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2012)

^ What Configuration Template ???


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

That . A . Component 
Make
Price

Are you going to buy HD 7970


----------



## ydalmia (May 4, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> INTEL CORE I5 2500K                            12K
> ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE Z                     13K
> WD Caviar Black Sata III 1TB            	 7k
> Zotac GTX 680	                                 35k
> ...



Thanks for the replies all, and sorry for creating the confusion. My budget in mind is basically 1L and I can maybe stretch it if I think I need to compromise a lot. The above config seems like the best fit for me, and is around the range i want. I had some questions though. 

1) What's the main difference between the Asus P8Z77-V and the one listed? 
I am not planning to overclock the CPU at all, and I doubt I will be going for a SLIed 680, seems overkill.

2) Is it possible to get all this gear from one single shop or vendor? A shop in Bombay/Bangalore/Goa would be the best, can anyone refer me to a trusted shop?

@ Sainatarajan: Most review peg the GTX 680 higher, and there is barely a price difference. Does the 7970 offer any advantages over the 680?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 4, 2012)

gtx 680 are available here also
GV-N680D5-2GD-B GIGABYTE Hard-Core Gaming Series
GeForce GTX 680 - TechXtreme.in
ASUS GeForce GTX 680 2 GB - Hardwire.in
Galaxy GeForce GTX 680 2 GB - Hardwire.in


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info . Friend.


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

Can someone please point me towards a trusted shop in Bombay/bangalore who supplies most of this equipment? I don't think I have the patience or the time to buy all of these goodies one by one!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 5, 2012)

The main reason for getting an SSD is ultra fast boot up and good performance

You can visit prime abgb on lamington road in mumbai if i am not wrong

I guess thats an earlier release motherboard. There will not be any major difference because both are nearly enthusiast motherboards.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

In some games the HD 7970 is superior than the GTX 680 . But in some games the GTX 680 is superior than the HD 7970 . 
So the choice is upto You my friend.


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

So this is the config I have decided upon after reading all the valuable inputs given by you guys. 


CPU: INTEL CORE I5 2500K

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V Intel Z77 Chipset Motherboard

Hard Disk:WD Caviar Black Sata III 1TB/2TB depending on availability

GPU:Zotac GTX 680

RAM: Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL

PSU:Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1000W

Cabinet: Antec DF-35-AP Mid Tower Cabinet

Monitor: Asus VK278Q LED monitor

SSD:  Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD

DVD drive: Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner

Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS9900A LED CPU COOLER *( is this needed if i dont overclock?)*

UPS:  APC BR1500VA

Mouse/Keyboard:RAZER ARCTOSA AND DEATH ADDER

Any potential bottlenecks in the above system? Conversely, any potential to save money without sacrificing significant performance?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 5, 2012)

1. you should opt for installing 2gb x 4 ram sticks to give maximum performance. 
2. PSU efficiency >90% .. this PSU will not cut it. Never under power your system. 
4. i dont think an aftermarket cooler is really necessary since you dont want to overclock. Even if you wanted to overclock air cooling makes no sense unless you have the ac on all the time near the pc. 


For PSU suggest you take a look at some other alternatives : 

Corsair CMPSU-1050HXUK 1050 Watts PSU 15k 
or 
Antec TPQ-1200 1200 Watts PSU 15.3k (better choice)

best will obviously either be 
thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1050W 1050 Watts PSU 16k 
OR
Corsair AX1200w Gold	16000

You should keep a bd drive just in case you want to watch the occasional movie...



ydalmia said:


> Well the new i7-3770k is priced at 15.4k, seems like a good buy to me.
> 
> Intel - Intel Core i7-3770K : Intel CPU : Intel - Intel Core i7-3770K Price/Deals in India - Compare India



check the benchmarks against i5 2500 if better then go for i7-3770k

Change your mother board to : ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Motherboard .. save 13k







RAM : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-2GBXL) 2gb x 4            3.2k

or 

Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB (2 x 2 GB) PC RAM (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)  2gb x 4          3.6k


----------



## dfcols71 (May 5, 2012)

i cant understand why going for 1000 watt smps you are not into tri sli gtx680,
850 smps is more than enough corsair or seasonic
for mother board you can have a look,
many computer forums sites to decide on your mb.
i dont think you will get i7 3770k in india @15.4k lowest price is 21k


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 5, 2012)

yes yes .... total sadness if i7 3770k is for 21 k get cooler master 850w "gold power" psu and get the i7 it is definitely worth the price difference.

The 1000w psu is for future, if op ever wants to upgrade on gpu performance then he can go in for second / third gpu without spending much and still have a very powerful rig,


----------



## Carl (May 5, 2012)

Here's a good AMD rig suggestion from me.

Chassis : Gigabyte 3d Mercury @ 21k
Proc :     Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz @ 9.8k
Mobo :    ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX @ 13.75k
GPU :      XFX Radeon HD 7970 DD Double Dissipation Black Edition @ 33.1k
Memory : OCZ Reaper 12GB (3 x 4GB)DDR3 PC3-10666 1333MHz @ 18.7k
HDD :      2x Western Digital VelociRaptor 600 GB 10000 RPM @ 11.2k Each
PSU :      Seasonic X-Series 850w 80+ Gold @ 12k
Monitor : 24" AOC e2440Vh LED @ 10.8k
Total = 141550

If you don't want AMD then you can get the RAM('cause for me it's the best DDR3 around even for the price) and I'd suggest to also get my PSU and the HDD and lastly go for Coolermaster V6GT.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

1000W PSU is just overkill. Get a decent 850 W PSU from CORSAIR , Seasonic , etc. That will be more than enough.


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i cant understand why going for 1000 watt smps you are not into tri sli gtx680,
> 850 smps is more than enough corsair or seasonic
> for mother board you can have a look,
> many computer forums sites to decide on your mb.
> i dont think you will get i7 3770k in india @15.4k lowest price is 21k



I used a PSU calculater (*extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp) for the rig that I mentioned and it said that the PSU rating I need is a mere 450W! now that can't be right..Btw if I do think about SLI config later on(doubtful) will 850W still be enough? Also, I think I will be going for the Intel i7-3770 if I can find it.

@Noasarcangel: Choosing the mb is kind of tough, will the p8z68 be good enough for this system? 

@Carl: I dont see the benefit of moving towards an AMD based system. The Nvidia GPU is better, and people are telling me that investing in a much faster/more expensive CPU isn't really worth it for gaming.I barely use any other CPU intensive apps apart from the occasional photoshop and AutoCAD. And it isn't cheaper. Also, according to what google tells me, RAM bandwith will have no effect on gaming 
performance( after a certain point).


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

850 w is more than enough for SLI and XFIRE. Dont go for I7 3770K . Are you going to do heavy video Rendering and heavy multitasking? IF you do , go for I7 3770K. I5 2500K is rated as the best gaming processor. Save some bucks and spend for other Components.


----------



## Carl (May 5, 2012)

Phenom X6 1100 is 2.2k cheaper than the i5 2500k and I can't agree to you that GTX 680 is better than 7970. By the way I'm not talking about the regular 7970...as you can see on my suggestion it's XFX Black Edition.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

@ carl 
OP dont need a six core processor for MS OFFICE and high end games. HE need a fast quad core processor and nothing can beat the I5 2500K.


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

Carl said:


> Phenom X6 1100 is 2.2k cheaper than the i5 2500k and I can't agree to you that GTX 680 is better than 7970. By the way I'm not talking about the regular 7970...as you can see on my suggestion it's XFX Black Edition.



Ahh my bad, for some reason i read the X6 1100's price as 21k! Also, would you be kind enough to point me towards a comparison between the XFX Blackedition and the GTX 680?

So basically here is the new list. Contacted primeabgb and they say that they have everything available!

CPU: INTEL CORE I5 2500K

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V Intel Z77 Chipset Motherboard 

Hard Disk:WD Caviar Black Sata III 1TB/2TB depending on availability

GPU:Asus GTX 680 (abgb has one in stock for 34k, no zotac available)

RAM: Gskill RipjawsX 8GB RAM F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH (2GBx4) 

PSU: Antec Quattro 850W 

Cabinet: Antec DF-35-AP Mid Tower Cabinet

Monitor: Asus VK278Q LED monitor

SSD: Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD

DVD drive: Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner ( I don't need a BD player since the house has a dedicated home theater)

UPS: APC BR1500VA

Keyboard:RAZER Lycosa

Mouse: Cyborg R.A.T 7

Any other feedback?
Will order it in a couple of days, and will post pics as soon as it is ready!


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2012)

@OP: When you are spending so much on the rig, why not get a better SSD? Corsair Force GT or OCZ Vertex 3 or Kingston HyperX? All these are available in PrimeABGB afaik.


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> @OP: When you are spending so much on the rig, why not get a better SSD? Corsair Force GT or OCZ Vertex 3 or Kingston HyperX? All these are available in PrimeABGB afaik.



Reviews say that there is barely any difference between the Force GT and the Force 3, I may still go for the Force GT since the price differntial isn't that high as well..

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-Force-3-vs-Force-GT-120-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1367/7


----------



## dfcols71 (May 5, 2012)

for the monitor and mobo i dont recommend ,besides you can look at these reviews
Asus VK278Q - PC & Tech Authority
Six $160-220 Z77 Motherboards, Benchmarked And Reviewed : Z77 Express: The Perfect Replacement For Older Machines


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> for the monitor and mobo i dont recommend ,besides you can look at these reviews
> Asus VK278Q - PC & Tech Authority
> Six $160-220 Z77 Motherboards, Benchmarked And Reviewed : Z77 Express: The Perfect Replacement For Older Machines



Thanks for the help! The mb review helped a lot, but none of the competing mobos are available at abgb..please let me know a good alternative!

How about Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 Motherboard I found on flipkart?
Flipkart: Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 Motherboard: Motherboard 

As for the Asus, what would be a better buy, the Benq GL2750HM? That has fairly average reviews too..
Or the Samsung S27A550H? I am worried that it may not be the best monitor for gaming though!

Edit:- Samsung has higher end monitors too, but none available in India I think.

Edit 2:- If someone can be kind enough to tell me the best 24-30inch monitor available then that would be great. After a lot of googling, I cannot find anything good!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2012)

first thing i would like to make clear to op is that there is no way that a gtx 680 will run on a 450w psu. Please google gtx 680 power requirement as listed by nvidia for the stock edition. Secondly plz check the benchmarks of the core i7 3770k on anandtech not only is it less power consuming but also beats the core i5 2500k for gaming by a large margin. Thirdly there is a lot of misconception about psu. Suppose a psu is rated at 1000w and efficiency is rated at 90% then the actual power delivered is 1000w  but it will draw extra energy from socket and increase heating so please tabulate the total power reuirement in tdf and multiply that by 1.5 that gives you the power you should have and select a psu according to that

also @op the you can check out alienware monitors by dell, if you plan to sli later i suggest get a 1000w psu and dont get too confused about the motherboard there is no point because you dont plan to overclock and the features on nearly all of these boards remains the same

you should probably get some case fans to keep the system cool

do you really need the rat 7 mouse? I would suggest unless you want to play fps or rpg get a xbox 360 controller instead trust me its much better.

Incase op dont need a sli setup in future opt for 700w psu


----------



## ydalmia (May 6, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> first thing i would like to make clear to op is that there is no way that a gtx 680 will run on a 450w psu. Please google gtx 680 power requirement as listed by nvidia for the stock edition. Secondly plz check the benchmarks of the core i7 3770k on anandtech not only is it less power consuming but also beats the core i5 2500k for gaming by a large margin. Thirdly there is a lot of misconception about psu. Suppose a psu is rated at 1000w and efficiency is rated at 90% then the actual power delivered is 1000w  but it will draw extra energy from socket and increase heating so please tabulate the total power reuirement in tdf and multiply that by 1.5 that gives you the power you should have and select a psu according to that
> 
> also @op the you can check out alienware monitors by dell, if you plan to sli later i suggest get a 1000w psu and dont get too confused about the motherboard there is no point because you dont plan to overclock and the features on nearly all of these boards remains the same
> 
> ...




An xbox 360 controller is worse than a roller ball mouse! and 850 w system will do just fine for this setup! I agree about what you say about motherboards, I am just looking for the cheapest possible mb which gives me the same performance as far as gaming is concerned. RAT 7 is the best, I have used it before on a friend's system, and it rocks, best mouse in the market that i know of by far. I play RPGs exclusively, and will be playing FPS/TPS/Platformers/etc and an ergonomic mouse is a must! 

About the power supply, I know that a 450W supply will not be sufficient, I was just pointing out what the calculater told me! I am waiting for a reply on what the 3770 actually costs, if the cost difference isn't too much then I surely will go for it. otheriwse 2500k will do the job just fine.


Edit: even if I go by the formula that you told me, then the power required is:

450/0.9= 500*1.5= 750w. Which is still less than 850w


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2012)

So many rigs, hell lot confusion!

CPU- 2600k - 17,800

CPU Cooler - CM hyper 212 evo - 2233 (Yes, you will need it even if you don't OC)

Mobo - Asus P8Z77 M Pro - 12206 (If not OCing, then why spend much on MB)

GPU - Zotac GTX 680 - 34500

RAM - Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - 3050

HDD - WD Black 1TB - 8000 (I don't see any point going RAID hassle-way)

SSD - Corsair Force 3 240GB - 21k

PSU - Corsair Tx850v2 - 8200

Cabinet as you wish!

Monitor - Asus VK278Q - 22000

Mouse - Logitech g400 - 1700

KB - Sidewinder X4 / Razer Arctosa - 2200/3500

UPS - APC BR1500VA 12k

Total will come around 1.30L (or even lower).


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

for monitors you could go with any of these ,which everone suits your budget
Asus PA238Q 23 Inch LED Monitor
Dell Ultra Sharp U2412M 24" Monitor
Dell UltraSharpTM U2711 27"***On Demand
for motherboard if your are not overclocking heavily/mild overclock
Buy "MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed " @ iTerials in Bangalore
GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
incase you want heavy overclocks,you may enquire about these from computer hardware distributers
1.asrock z77 extreme6
2.gigabyte z77 ud3h
3.msi z77 gd65
4.gigabyte z77 ud5h available @hardwire but in india it vfm is not worth it-18450
5.asus z77 vpro


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2012)

this is why i said 700w psu will do the job no need to surge on the psu. Just keep in mind that another 2 years you will not spend 1 lakh on a new rig so it will be more economical to sli later and that will give you enough power for another 2 years or so. And for the motherboard choose standard make asus/gigabyte etc. Check i7 3770k benchmarks

higher efficiency psu means lower heat and quieter system. And longer component life

also in sli the gtx 680 will require more than 2x195w so the power for gpu only works out to about 450w


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

Lets get some facts right

for a 680 paired with i7 16gb ram 250gb hdd ssd dvd and rest
will gulp about 370 watt. so Recommeded PSU will be a 650W which will leave some head room for OCing.

For a 680x2 it will be somewhere around 600 Watts
so a 1000 W psu is recommended

All figures under LOAD (max load as the game is metro 2033)

Source: Anandtech reviews


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2012)

Omi said:


> Lets get some facts right
> 
> for a 680 paired with i7 16gb ram 250gb hdd ssd dvd and rest
> will gulp about 370 watt. so Recommeded PSU will be a 650W which will leave some head room for OCing.
> ...



This is what i am suggesting to op plus he will be running a hdd and some case fans so 700w is pretty good then

And max tdf of gtx is 195w board power is around 230w have suggested op to go in for a 1000w psu in case of sli in future


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

I wonder if you are ok with this suggestion

but for 1080p a 7870 is more than sufficient for now.
After you either hit a bottleneck or when 7870 becomes cheaper you can 
xfire, The cost will be same as to what you will pay for 680 NOW.
This way you get way better performance, without sacrificing anything

also is VFM and a better Investment IMO(given money spent is same)


----------



## d6bmg (May 6, 2012)

Omi said:


> Lets get some facts right
> 
> for a 680 paired with i7 16gb ram 250gb hdd ssd dvd and rest
> will gulp about 370 watt. so Recommeded PSU will be a 650W which will leave some head room for OCing.
> ...



Let me come to some facts:
One of my friends who is profession animator, runs 2x GTX680s, 2600K @4GHz, Xonar DX, 1x 120GB OCZ Vertex3, 2x 1TB HDD with a Corsair HX850 (80+ gold) without any problem.
This means, one CAN run 2x 680s with a very good 850 Watt PSU.
1000Watt PSU will give OP space for some future upgradation like adding a Phyx card, which is very unlikely. So, the final decision will depend on th budget.


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Les come to some facts:
> One of my friends who is profession animator, runs 2x GTX680s, 2600K @4GHz, Xonar DX, 1x 120GB OCZ Vertex3, 2x 1TB HDD with a Corsair HX850 (80+ gold) without any problem.
> This means, one CAN run 2x 680s with a very good 850 Watt PSU.
> 1000Watt PSU will give OP space for some future upgradation like adding a Phyx card, which is very unlikely. So, the final decision will depend on th budget.



True that.

But someone posted some formula of 1.5 times the TDP(which is not the way i go) so, that is reflected, as you can see with the max wattage reaching 600 as mentioned...a 850W is the logical choice


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

ssd -240 gb -not adviced ,as it is ssd  prices are falling.
If you need one-120gb is enough,intel,ocz or corsair,minimum sata 3
cabinets any of these 4
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Newegg.com - Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Unbeatable Gaming Case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1) Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Newegg.com - NZXT Switch 810 - CA-SW810-B1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, SD card reader, 4x 140mm fans, 420mm radiator support, full coverage fan filters, I/O panel lighting, and hard drive hot swap
enquire in primeabgb


----------



## ydalmia (May 6, 2012)

Thnks again for the help all, here is another iteration! and it just keeps on getting more and more expensive!  


CPU: INTEL CORE I5 2500K or the i7- 3770 if available at a decent price.

Motherboard:  ASRock Z77 Pro4 

Hard Disk:WD Caviar Black Sata III 1TB 

GPU:Asus GTX 680 

RAM: Gskill RipjawsX 8GB RAM F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH (2GBx4) 

PSU: Antec Quattro 850W 

Cabinet: Antec DF-85 Full Tower Dark Fleet Case ( Do I need this or will the DF-35 suffice? will not go for OC or SLI)

Monitor:  Dell Ultra Sharp U2412M 24" Monitor 

SSD: Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD

DVD drive: Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner 

UPS: APC BR1500VA

Keyboard:RAZER Black widow ultimate

Mouse: Cyborg R.A.T 7

Mouse Pad: Razer Megasoma Gaming Mouse Mat


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

keyboard- Razer Arctosa Rs. 2510 or tvs gold mechanical TVS-e TVS-e Gold Bharat PS/2 PS/2 Keyboard Rs. 1733
mouse-Cooler Master Spawn MouseRs. 2293 or Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400 Rs. 1699 or Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI Mouse (Black)
(For PC) Rs. 2510
mousepad-Razer Goliathus - Fragged Alpha Mouse Pad - Speed
(For PC)-Rs. 929 or CMStorm CS-M FPS Tactics DC
(For PC)Rs. 649 or Steelseries QCK Mass (M) Rs. 719


----------



## ydalmia (May 6, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> keyboard- Razer Arctosa Rs. 2510 or tvs gold mechanical TVS-e TVS-e Gold Bharat PS/2 PS/2 Keyboard Rs. 1733
> mouse-Cooler Master Spawn MouseRs. 2293 or Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400 Rs. 1699 or Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI Mouse (Black)
> (For PC) Rs. 2510
> mousepad-Razer Goliathus - Fragged Alpha Mouse Pad - Speed
> ...



Nah, I do not want to cut any corners as far as keyboard and mouse are concerned. I am going for the Black widow ultimate because it is a mechanical keyboard with great feel and is properly backlit. The R.A.T 7 is fully customized, much better than the Razer mamba which my bro uses.

check out this youtube review of the RAT 7 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDY3k-7dr1o


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

ok  so finalize your rig


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2012)

Omi said:


> True that.
> 
> But someone posted some formula of 1.5 times the TDP(which is not the way i go) so, that is reflected, as you can see with the max wattage reaching 600 as mentioned...a 850W is the logical choice



that is the correct way to go. the rule of thumb is to have additional power available to the system so that it may run at 50% of max power output this way you guarantee stable system operation. This is because usage under load increase than the rated tdp by the manufacturer.  


1. why you should totally go for i7-3770k 
AnandTech - The Intel Ivy Bridge (Core i7 3770K) Review

2. The antec DF 35 has 4 case fans and that is pretty good. the only draw back is that it does not have usb 3.0 if you want that have a look at this :
Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced Mid Tower Cabinet

3. In case you really want to go for 850w psu then change to corsair, get the
a.Corsair CMPSU-850TXV2UK 850 Watts PSU
or
b.Cooler Master GX 750W 750 Watts PSU
or 
c.Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 850W 850 Watts PSU (best PSU)


----------



## avinandan012 (May 6, 2012)

@all why you guys are not looking at the fact that with technology advance TDP is reducing/unit performance.


----------



## ydalmia (May 8, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Thnks again for the help all, here is another iteration! and it just keeps on getting more and more expensive!
> 
> 
> CPU: INTEL CORE I5 2500K or the i7- 3770 if available at a decent price.
> ...




Have placed the order for the above rig, only change was the Corsair 850W PSU as antec was not available. Will post pics when it arrives and is assembled. Thanks for the invaluable help all!


----------



## ydalmia (May 11, 2012)

Do you guys think I will need a CPU cooler with this setup? someone said that air coolers do not do much, and I am not sure why stock CPUs/GPUs would need one, but still some advice on this would be nice. I would much prefer coolers who are more or less noise free.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 11, 2012)

sandy bridge bundle coolers(are crap IMO) will not help you if you do not have ac. if you have budget try to squeeze a hyper 212 evo


----------



## ydalmia (May 11, 2012)

I do have ac in the room, stay quite chilly in there. I will order one cooler though.

No danger of harming anything if I run it without a cooler right? Why will intel bring out CPUs which fail under normal stress conditions?


----------



## d6bmg (May 11, 2012)

^ You should buy a CPU cooler.
About your last question, nowadays Intel don't care for CPU cooler.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

Just get a standard tx3 cooler for 1.4k


----------



## dfcols71 (May 11, 2012)

i would suggest you to change
a)the motherboard to-gigabyte z77 ud5h-18500/-
b)ssd-force 3 gt 120gb-9500/-
if you are going with d3p suggestions


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2012)

visited your thread after couple of days. The rig you've ordered is showing


> RAM: Gskill RipjawsX 8GB RAM F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH (2GBx4)



Why getting four 2 GB sticks and covering all the Ram slots? Instead get 4GBX2.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i would suggest you to change
> a)the motherboard to-gigabyte z77 ud5h-18500/-
> b)ssd-force 3 gt 120gb-9500/-
> if you are going with d3p suggestions



whats the point in buying such and expensive motherboard?


----------



## d6bmg (May 11, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i would suggest you to change
> a)the motherboard to-gigabyte z77 ud5h-18500/-



From where did you get this price?
Its way tooo much overpriced. Original price: $189. So....


----------



## dfcols71 (May 11, 2012)

hardwire.in


----------

